# Old Thumbs



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

The old osteo-arthritic thumbs suffer in the winter when operating trigger shifters due to the increased resistance. I do have XX gripshifters on my main squeeze, but would like to look into the possibility that some trigger shifters of the Sram/Shimano ilk have shorter throw and/or less resistance when cold. Right now, I have X-9 (pretty long throw and slow) and X1, which seems to have identical traits to the X-9. My left thumb really appreciates the vacation, but is there anything that is truly less effort out there?


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

singlespeed!


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

I have one of those!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Shimano Di2 would solve the problem.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Same thumb issue as you. My 7 year old SC Tallboy has a generation of XT 10 speed and double front with very easy lever pressure. I replace the cables religiously with low friction quality. Also by using my thumb and forefinger, on front and rear derailleurs, my bad thumb is shifting only about 25% of the time. My new fat bike came with SRAM 1x11. My thumb did the shifting 100% of the time and was really sore after a ride. I found the old dynasys XT 10 speed shifter, went with an 11-42 cassette and have been happy. 
Di2 can be all thumb push and might be an expensive gamble.
X-Shifter , when it comes out, might be an option. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I switched to a Microshift thumbie, was using a twist shifter but it aggravates my big knuckles as the OA gets worse.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I like gripshifters so that's what I use, but if I went to triggers, I'd go with Shimano. They're lighter action and have a finger/thumb trigger/paddle set up which puts less stress on any single digit. I have an old thumb injury that causes me issues similar to yours, but I've always used and preferred gripshifters, since 1993, so it's no hardship for me to use them all the time...


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

Great suggestions all. I too started my romance with gripshifts about 10 years ago when my winter rides started causing me thumb weakness and pain. They work better for me, but gripping the shifter still requires thumb work. I will look into the Microshift. Is that a brand? I like the Di2 idea, which may be a requirement on my next bike (There goes the stable!). The one-by set ups are maybe de rigueur henceforth. I noticed no lack of gearing (other than the gearing in my legs and lungs!) with the big 42-tooth cassette ring when I was out in the mountains this summer.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Scroll to the bottom for the thumb shifters. I use one on an Alfine 8sp IGH, had been using a Microshift twist shifter previously.

microSHIFT -The best control system


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Thumbs get old?


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

Dirtjunkie, based on the signs of your orneriness and join date, I would suggest you have noticed a few age-related issues as well! Unless of course dementia has joined the party! JK. Yeah, I may be back to a ss full-suspension one of these days, if things get much worse. I once set up a Maverick 7.3 I had that way. It was more fun than a barrel of monkeys. I just had to get off and walk on some uphill steeps and switchbacks.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I can't use gripshift because of the diameter. I need small ergon grips to please my thumbs. Trigger shifters work for me, either sram or shimano. Keep the cables and housings fresh. The new shimano xt 11 speed shifters are a little stiffer than others.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Di2 is engineered to have a similar tactile feel to the shifting action of regular trigger shifters, and it does to some extent. But, it (the XT Di2 that I have) is pretty consistent with regard to required input needed to execute a shift regardless of temperature.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HHL said:


> Dirtjunkie, based on the signs of your orneriness and join date, I would suggest you have noticed a few age-related issues as well! Unless of course dementia has joined the party!


Oh, I have noticed some signs of aging being 55 but thumbs is not one of them. Maybe because I've always had a physical job using my hands. I suspect those [not saying you do] that sit at a desk all day may be more prone to these things later in life. As far as my orneriness unfortunately I've been this way so I'm told. The culprit to your thumb issue, could it be you live in a humid state? Humidity plays a big role in these types of aches and pains as we get older.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

mactweek said:


> I can't use gripshift because of the diameter. I need small ergon grips to please my thumbs. Trigger shifters work for me, either sram or shimano. Keep the cables and housings fresh. The new shimano xt 11 speed shifters are a little stiffer than others.


I used X7 gripshifters for years until they started playing marketing *****es with upgrades to 10 and 11 speed. Now the price for more gears is price AND diameter. I would love to have 11 speed, small diameter, and affordable. Pick 2 I guess.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Oh, I have noticed some signs of aging being 55 but thumbs is not one of them. Maybe because I've always had a physical job using my hands.


I think one of the reasons my thumbs bother me so much on rides is because I've always had a physical job using my hands. Sometimes while wrenching my thumb would literally "lock up" and I'd have to straighten it out with my other hand.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

jeffj said:


> Di2 is engineered to have a similar tactile feel to the shifting action of regular trigger shifters, and it does to some extent. But, it (the XT Di2 that I have) is pretty consistent with regard to required input needed to execute a shift regardless of temperature.


That's a little sad to hear, I figured they'd have extremely light action. One thing that bothers me towards the end of longer rides is the throw length (xt shifters), surely that's not an issue with Di2?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

J.B. Weld said:


> I think one of the reasons my thumbs bother me so much on rides is because I've always had a physical job using my hands. Sometimes while wrenching my thumb would literally "lock up" and I'd have to straighten it out with my other hand.


 I have a similar issue, the ligament between the last thumb bone and the wrist is stretched and there is a boney nub that has developed there. Makes flat bars all but impossible to use (another reason to love the Fargo). I'll get surgery at some point to tighten the ligament and remove the bone spur, in the meantime, it's cortisone, a brace and new handlebars on the Fat Bike.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm not so sure that your type of job effects you, more, are you predisposed to arthritis. I was an auto mechanic my whole life and have the aches and pains to prove it. But I do agree with where you live affects it. Cape Cod is damp and humid. When I vacation in AZ, I feel much better. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

Generally you are predisposed to Rheumatoid arthritis more so than Osteoarthritis. My dad worked a desk job and never had issues, I used my back, knees and arms for a living and their cartilage is all worn out (osteoarthritis).


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

The only place I experience the weakness and pain is in my thumbs, so I'm just thinking it might be the overuse thing, rather than rheumatoid. I wouldn't mind Di2 being the same effort all the time, as long as it was less effort. The search will go on.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Id still like to see the X Shifter when it's finally produced. Looks more like a button rather than a lever to push. It's the throw and effort that effects my thumb. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

